# Looking for time shoes



## LeMond1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone in bike land have the Time Ulteam shoes in 43. Looking for this:
http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=JN.5olU9mHmOtxKoqLXrmGBSA&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


----------

